# Blue Fronted Amazon Parrot



## tortadise (Jul 10, 2018)

Had some baby Blue Front Amazons hatch. We pulled them about 3 weeks ago from the nest box to start hand feeding them. They grow so fast.

This is a true Bolivian chaco blue front. Fantastic hook bills.

Amazona Aestiva Xanthroptrix


----------



## Tom (Jul 10, 2018)

I love the blue fronts.


----------



## wellington (Jul 10, 2018)

Nice to see you posting Kelly. Know your busy. If you haven't yet, when you get the time, some updated pics of the grounds would be great. Also, how much further you have come and what you have left to get done. 
Congrats on the birds.


----------



## tortadise (Jul 11, 2018)

Tom said:


> I love the blue fronts.


They’re really cool amazons. One of my favorites out of all the ones we have.


----------



## tortadise (Jul 11, 2018)

wellington said:


> Nice to see you posting Kelly. Know your busy. If you haven't yet, when you get the time, some updated pics of the grounds would be great. Also, how much further you have come and what you have left to get done.
> Congrats on the birds.


Most definitely. A lot has changed.


----------

